# upper Shoalhaven river???



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

has anyone here ever fished the upper Shoalhaven River???

Canberra drives past on the way to the coast... the coast drives past on the way to Canberra but does anyone ever stop to throw in a line... Is it worth flicking a lure or casting a fly and might it be worth a brief get-together for the south coast and Canberra mobs to check it out???

cheers

John


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes john and gee, there are plenty of fish up there. And above the rapids you don't have to worry about wake boarders either.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

There's bass up around the camp ground at Coolendel...

Well there used to be 15 years ago when I was up that way...


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm pretty sure John and Geoff are talking about way above that. They are talking up around Braidwood.

It's 90% Carp. There's a few intersting things in the other 10% of fish though.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll take a leaf out of Squidders book and throw a fly or a lure or a bait at a carp... Old timers have told me about when there used to be trout in a lot of the creeks and other waters in the general Braidwood area

cheers

John


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

That's the other 10%.


----------



## Haynesy (May 6, 2011)

The carp in Tallowa Dam (fed from the upper shoalhaven) actively take lures which is awsome fun on bass gear. Do they take lures in the Braidwood area?


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

maybe we need to organize a joint attack...


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

You'll need a heaps shorter kayak Occy.

Upper shoalhaven is either portage galore or white water.


----------

